# Want more uCash points? Post in game threads!



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

It's really quite simple actually, post in our Dallas Mavericks Game Thread for more points. For every post you make in the Dallas Game thread, you'll get 300 points...However theres a catch, these are the rules:

1) Only the posts when the gamethread has reached over 200 posts count
Example: The Future7 posts 6 times since the 200 mark is reached, he will receive 1800 uCash from the Mavericks moderators. 

2) No blatant post-padding, I have the right to discount it...and will
Example: You can't just copy and paste, give some thoughts from the boxscore or observations.

3) You must of had at least 3 posts in the game thread before it reaches the 200 mark to be counted
Example: mavsman comes when 204 posts have already been posted, and he posts 5 times. Since he hasnt had any posts in the first 200, he only receives one fifth of his reward

uCash?
uCash is a new addition to BBB.net, you can bet on matches in the NBA (vBookie), play in the RPG (RPG Control Panel) and even donate others to friends (or friendly mods who are pink)

It's really easy to earn points, and will take 2 minutes of your time to help contribute -- plus you get more points!!

Go Mavs!


*I believe we can hit 200, but if it's too much I'll consider bringing it down a bit*


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Sweet brougham. Maybe this is some incentive to posts more?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Great Theo. :greatjob:


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Awesome Idea theo, have any previous threads gone above 200 posts?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Nope, so thats why it's a challenge. We need to set high goals -- our highest was 172 and I think we can do that


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Good idea Theo. Oh yeah and welcome back.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

April 10th--We've decided to combine the reward to 500 points per each post over 200. So if you post twice, you're getting 1000 points! You help us, we'll help you.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

By gosh! What an easy way to earn points


I sound like one of those people on a TV advertising something


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> I sound like one of those people on a TV advertising something


Anonymous Testimonial:

"I bet 10,000 points on the Hornets against the Heat because I was feeling lucky one night. I lost all my money, and got negatively repped 11 times! I was thinking about leaving the site, but I posted in the Mavericks' game thread, and earned 3000 ucash points! I felt like a new poster, in fact, I changed my name to ! Thanks Theo and Dre!"


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

_Dre_ said:


> Anonymous Testimonial:
> 
> "I bet 10,000 points on the Hornets against the Heat because I was feeling lucky one night. I lost all my money, and got negatively repped 11 times! I was thinking about leaving the site, but I posted in the Mavericks' game thread, and earned 3000 ucash points! I felt like a new poster, in fact, I changed my name to ! Thanks Theo and Dre!"


:laugh:
you guys could advertise a lawn mower!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

_Dre_ said:


> April 10th--We've decided to combine the reward to 500 points per each post over 200. So if you post twice, you're getting 1000 points! You help us, we'll help you.


This is for *one* match only, then it goes back to the lovely 100 points per post


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Just to let you all know, this will be running in the playoffs!! So get into those game threads everyone!


----------

